# Best moss for a moss wall?



## Animal Mother (26 Nov 2009)

Any opinions on the best moss for a moss wall? Considering growth rates, attractiveness, colour etc.


----------



## a1Matt (26 Nov 2009)

:text-search: I think this question has been asked a few times before.

taiwan, xmas, peacock, spiky.  Are all good. 
Fisisidens, flame. Not really suitable IMO.

I will be trimming my taiwan moss wall in the next week or two. PM if you want some.


----------



## Animal Mother (27 Nov 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> :text-search: I think this question has been asked a few times before.



I was searching but there were loads of mixed opinions. :? 



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> taiwan, xmas, peacock, spiky.  Are all good.
> Fisisidens, flame. Not really suitable IMO.



Just had a look at those you recommend, nice.  



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> I will be trimming my taiwan moss wall in the next week or two. PM if you want some.


Wow, that would be brilliant, thanks very much.   

I've PM'd you.


----------



## borneosucker (29 Dec 2009)

A java moss wall will look like this...




A little closer view...


----------



## daniel19831123 (30 Dec 2009)

Definitely the 4 moss that has been mentioned. Taiwan moss and peacock moss grows like a weed if it's grown well. Can't said I've attempted the others but between taiwan and peacock, I'll definitely prefer peacock moss. They are thicker greener and more regular in shapes.


----------



## Ben M (3 Jan 2010)

sorry for nicking the thread, but i also would like to make a moss wall. but are some mosses harder to grow than others? i only have 1.25wpg of t8 lighting, and i dose 4ml of tpn+ daily. the tank is 120cm x 40cm x 45cm. it holds 216l.

which moss is best for a moss wall in my tank?

cheers


----------



## a1Matt (3 Jan 2010)

pest control said:
			
		

> sorry for nicking the thread, but i also would like to make a moss wall. but are some mosses harder to grow than others? i only have 1.25wpg of t8 lighting, and i dose 4ml of tpn+ daily. the tank is 120cm x 40cm x 45cm. it holds 216l.
> 
> which moss is best for a moss wall in my tank?
> 
> cheers



same mosses as listed above are best for your tank as well   
Some mosses are hard to grow, or slow - those were not in the list.


----------



## Ben M (3 Jan 2010)

thanks, i'll chose from those then. any thoughts on java moss?


----------



## a1Matt (4 Jan 2010)

java moss is good, I would go for another species though, as you can get nicer frond patterns than java (which is a bit straggly IMO\E).

I have a taiwan moss wall and am pleased with it.  PM me if you want some and I can trim the wall and send you some. A teeny bit for free, or let me know the size of the wall you are creating and I will sort you with enough to get a good coverage straight off for a very reasonable payment (will be 10 times more for your money than ebay sized portions, plus it is a rarer moss   ).


----------



## Ben M (4 Jan 2010)

thanks, PM'ed


----------



## jonnyf84 (21 Jan 2010)

java


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jan 2010)

Have a look at my Rio Journal, I would say Weeping moss


----------

